# pike island walleyes



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Made my first trip to the pier last night. Started fishing around 10:30pm. I tore the walleyes up had 9 fish by 2 am. Three of those were over 5 pound. I think things are finally starting to heat up. Caught all fish on sassy shad swimbaits. Cant wait to get back down their tonight.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Eyeseekerr said:


> Made my first trip to the pier last night. Started fishing around 10:30pm. I tore the walleyes up had 9 fish by 2 am. Three of those were over 5 pound. I think things are finally starting to heat up. Caught all fish on sassy shad swimbaits. Cant wait to get back down their tonight.



Thanks for the report.
I was just thinking of replenishing my stock of swimbaits,,,
what color and length was working for you?
Where do you buy yours?

Wonder how these 3" GLOW would work?
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/SASSY-SHAD-3-Glow-in-the-Dark-Shad-Swimbait-Lorens-Lures-60-pack-/331041751295?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d13a040ff#ht_86wt_1073"]Sassy Shad 3&#034; Glow in The Dark Shad Swimbait Lorens Lures 60 Pack | eBay[/ame]

or pearl
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-count-PEARL-WHITE-1-5-SASSY-SWIMBAITS-SHADS-Crappie-Trout-Panfish-Lures-Shad-/310547038649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item484e0bc1b9#ht_1629wt_1166"]100 Count Pearl White 1 5&#034;Sassy Swimbaits Shads Crappie Trout Panfish Lures Shad | eBay[/ame]


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Doboy, I use Yum Money Minnows in the 3 1/2" pearl,work great


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doboy, give the big joshy's a try. I've been catching at least 1-2 nice eye's a trip while bass fishing this year on the pike island pool. 2 weeks ago, during the team extreme tournament, several guys were talking about the walleyes they were catching one guy had 4 of them in his livewell destined for the freezer. The smallest of which went around 4#'s. I caught 3 nice ones, but regrettably, I didn't think to keep them until the 3rd one. He rode around with me for a couple hours, but was ultimately let go cause I didn't want to just clean one fish... I think next weekend I'm going to split my day between smallmouth and eyes.... last year I got into a mess of them around the south end of Toronto throwing a jerkbait for smallmouths. Told the wife when I got home and almost got sent to the couch for not keeping them... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bigfisherman said:


> Doboy, I use Yum Money Minnows in the 3 1/2" pearl,work great


Thanks guys,,, I Mostly use Powerbait & Gulp???
I never used the Yum products, are they scented/ 'flavored'?
Overstock.com just had an one day (Friday Madness) rediculous sale on Yum dingers, like under a $1 per pack,,, they didn't last long! 

Bad Bub,,, Someday we'll get together,,,, share some lies!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doboy said:


> Thanks guys,,, I Mostly use Powerbait & Gulp???
> I never used the Yum products, are they scented/ 'flavored'?
> Overstock.com just had an one day (Friday Madness) rediculous sale on Yum dingers, like under a $1 per pack,,, they didn't last long!
> 
> Bad Bub,,, Someday we'll get together,,,, share some lies!


I'll be up for that!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Doboy, yes Yum products are scented.the 3 1/2" pearl has Halographic eyes and to me has the right profile and size but thats just my opinion and preference


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

the yum money minnows are nice, but to pricey for my blood.

i've got a few packs of these making their way to me now, and hopefully will be here by the time i hit the water thursday.

http://bassassassin.com/shop/walleye/turbo-shad-w/

they've got some of the goofy off the wall colors too.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

pppatrick said:


> the yum money minnows are nice, but to pricey for my blood.
> i've got a few packs of these making their way to me now, and hopefully will be here by the time i hit the water thursday.
> 
> http://bassassassin.com/shop/walleye/turbo-shad-w/
> ...



Thanks guys,
Ya pat,,, like 30 colors to choose from!!! 10 per pack & FLAVORED. Not too bad.
Bummer, I just ordered some un-scented 'Closeout Sale' paddletails from 
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/fishing-tackle-closeouts/
But the 5" Floating Rogues are $3.99.
That's what we use at Pymi,,, Night casting. HAD TO buy some.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

thats a dang good deal on rouges. hard to pass that up. if they were the suspending models i'd be all over that. bookmarked that site, they've got some good deals. they have some of my favorite grubs on clearance (trigger x) just not the colors i want!! like i really need more though, probably have enough to last me clear through this decade haha.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

pppatrick said:


> like i really need more though, probably have enough to last me clear through this decade haha.



Sounds to me like you need to FISH MORE! 

Floating to Suspending,,, We just add a super small split shot, front & aft!


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

that is quite true jerry, once a week certainly ain't enough! with the little one starting school next year, i should have more time to be on the water. not to mention theres 2 good holes right by the school she'll be attending. no bus for her! hah

i like those storm suspend dots to sink a floater. they're pretty neat.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Pat "theres 2 good holes right by the school she'll be attending"
I just looked up, (Bing birds eye) Huntington, WV. Just to see what you have around there in the way of feeders,,,,OMG
Guyandotte & Mud, Forepole & BIG SANDY???
MAN, if I had that many feeders close to my house, I'd never TOUCH the Ohio,,, & I'd NEVER BE HOME! 

Think I'll zoom in and see where/ what the first 'white-water' looks like.
Check out the first 2 or 3 deeper holes,,, down river side.
I'll be out checking, all day tomorrow.
When the leaves are gone, It'll be ON.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Plus Twelvepole, Indian Guyan, and Symm's Creeks. Lots of sauger water close to Huntington.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Money minnows are great and you can get some bonus Wipers. Haven't tried the Joshy's but the Bass assassins tear up pretty easily, one and done. I like to use a 4" sassy shad with a chartreuse bottom and black back with a half oz leadhead in the Scioto. The big lure for Saugers at least the last couple years at Greenup has been a Yum Dinger, any color..


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> Money minnows are great and you can get some bonus Wipers. Haven't tried the Joshy's but the Bass assassins tear up pretty easily, one and done. I like to use a 4" sassy shad with a chartreuse bottom and black back with a half oz leadhead in the Scioto. The big lure for Saugers at least the last couple years at Greenup has been a Yum Dinger, any color..


yeah dave, i found out about the assassins the hard way a couple weeks ago. they were bitting clean through the tail, after getting a few ripped off, i switch back to twister tail grubs and trigger x paddle tails. 

i presume you guys cut a 5" or 6" dinger in two?

bass pro makes a 3" dinger/senko type worm in 3" 

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-StikO-Worm-3/product/95619/


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

pppatrick said:


> yeah dave, i found out about the assassins the hard way a couple weeks ago. they were bitting clean through the tail, after getting a few ripped off, i switch back to twister tail grubs and trigger x paddle tails.
> 
> i presume you guys cut a 5" or 6" dinger in two?
> 
> ...


Just a 3 or 4'
" dinger or a wannabe dinger will do. I haven't tried any bigger than 4" but you can cut a little off a bigger one. Good luck!! Here's a couple dinger wipers with the size we use that works the best on Saugers and Eyes


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Curious what kind of setup you are using in the photo on the right.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

A weighted float called a Launcher with a 3 ft leader line tied to it.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

At first I thought it was some kind of sinker. Never used anything like that before in the river. So you are basically floatfishing. Curious what weight you use in the river current. I'm an old slip bobber man at heart. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

kycreekboy said:


> At first I thought it was some kind of sinker. Never used anything like that before in the river. So you are basically floatfishing. Curious what weight you use in the river current. I'm an old slip bobber man at heart. Thanks for the help.


Yes, this was earlier in the year during the White Bass run and Whites & Wipers were chasing bait close to the top. Sauger fish the bottom as usual.


----------

